# New Construction, Irrigation Suggestions



## codeamatic (May 6, 2018)

- Total of ~7,000 sq. ft of yard
- The front, sides, and 15' of my back yard has had sod placed.
- The rest of my back yard (3,500 sq. ft.) has been seeded.
- We have two water faucets - one on each side of house, back left, front right

The company that did the seeding/sodding gave us two Gilmour 50' water hoses and two Gilmour light duty rectangular oscillating sprinklers. The sprinklers don't shoot far enough, nor do the water hoses reach far enough.

I'm looking for some assistance on what to buy in order to minimize the number of trips to change position. I *don't* have the budget for an in-ground system, but I *do* have the budget for timers, more hoses, better sprinklers, spikes, valve splitters, etc.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Two four way timers and hoses like this one .

https://www.amazon.com/Melnor-4-Outlet-Functions-Independent-Individual/dp/B0748MN8V8

That gives you 8 zones. Don't set them to run at the same time to avoid water flow problems. I prefer the flat oscillating sprinklers since they could do an oval that fits the rectangles in our houses.

The back will be a challenge during the summer. Avoid it getting dry since it will be a young lawn.

Use tuna cans to measure how much water falls. You want around an inch of water (~full tuna can) per week. Don't let the sod go dry.


----------



## codeamatic (May 6, 2018)

I am unable to see the image of the timers/hoses you are referring to. Can you repost them?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Try this link:

https://www.amazon.com/Melnor-4-Outlet-Functions-Independent-Individual/dp/B0748MN8V8


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

codeamatic said:


> - Total of ~7,000 sq. ft of yard
> - The front, sides, and 15' of my back yard has had sod placed.
> - The rest of my back yard (3,500 sq. ft.) has been seeded.
> - We have two water faucets - one on each side of house, back left, front right
> ...


You sound like you were in the same position as myself. I would recommend building you own sprinklers using in-ground sprinklers. They will put out better more even coverage. I just finished an above ground system for my back yard. Here are a couple threads that can help out:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2061
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2306


----------



## codeamatic (May 6, 2018)

Never thanked you all! The feedback was much appreciated.


----------

